# Happy New Year 2022!!



## Frederik Magle

I wish you all a very happy new year! :cheers::trp:

Thank you for making Talk Classical such a great place! 

With the best wishes for the new year,
-Frederik


----------



## Bourdon

Frederik Magle said:


> I wish you all a very happy new year! :cheers::trp:
> 
> Thank you for making Talk Classical such a great place!
> 
> With the best wishes for the new year,
> -Frederik


And the same wishes to you Sir:tiphat: who makes it all possible !


----------



## Art Rock

Best wishes to Frederik and his family, and to all TC members!


----------



## Rogerx

Frederik Magle said:


> I wish you all a very happy new year! :cheers::trp:
> 
> Thank you for making Talk Classical such a great place!
> 
> With the best wishes for the new year,
> -Frederik


The same to you Sir, I hope you mean 2022 :angel:


----------



## Triplets

A wonderful oasis in a cultural desert of a world


----------



## Art Rock

It is the start of the Lunar New Year today, and we are entering the Year of the Tiger. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Kiki

Art Rock said:


> It is the start of the Lunar New Year today, and we are entering the Year of the Tiger. Happy New Year everyone!


Happy Lunar New Year!

Or, Kung Hei Fat Choi, as the Cantonese will say.

The Pekingese would probably say Happy Spring Festival.

I don't know what the Shanghainese would say... perhaps you can tell us?

Also a time to get stuffed with New Year food.

Trivia time -

I believe nowadays most Chinese people treat the beginning of Lunar New Year (Feb 1st this year) the same as the beginning of a new zodiac (Tiger this year). (Contrary to this, the Japanese treat Jan 1st on the Gregorian calendar as the beginning of a new zodiac.)

A more pedantic saying is that the year of a zodiac should start on the day of Lichun (the first of 24 solar terms in a year, of which Winter Solstice and September Equinox are better known ones irrespective of cultures).

This year, Lichun falls on Feb 4th; therefore, the Year of the Tiger should start this Friday, although the Lunar New Year starts today. That is, if you want to be pedantic.

Having said that, I believe that came from another even more pedantic saying that says the Lunar New Year also starts on Lichun (Feb 4th this year), instead of the first day of the first month on the Lunar calendar (Feb 1st this year). That's too complicated to comprehend, and definitely too anti-intuitive to observe in real-life.


----------



## Art Rock

The Shanghainese is closer to the mandarin in this case. In other cases, it is a totally different language.


----------

